

The World's Largest Klein Bottle - ColinWright
http://www.kleinbottle.com/meter_tall_klein_bottle.html

======
cromulent
Cliff Stoll is quite a character. I bought a smaller Klein bottle from him in
2007, and his personality leaks through into the e-commerce process more than
a little.

